
The lies Brits tell themselves about how they left behind a better India - Naushad
https://qz.com/1053297/independence-day-what-good-did-the-british-do-for-india-during-the-raj/
======
bahjoite
> Following which, in a world where nearly two-thirds of Britons believe that
> the empire was “something to be proud of”

59% of 1741 Brits questioned in a [poll] [pdf].

[poll]: [https://yougov.co.uk/news/2014/07/26/britain-proud-its-
empir...](https://yougov.co.uk/news/2014/07/26/britain-proud-its-empire/)

[pdf]:
[http://cdn.yougov.com/cumulus_uploads/document/6quatmbimd/In...](http://cdn.yougov.com/cumulus_uploads/document/6quatmbimd/Internal_Results_140725_Commonwealth_Empire-W.pdf)

